# Website Review



## Sonwebhost (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, how are you, if your not too busy can you review my website and give me some feedback like plans, and pricing, and so on thanks in advance.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 13, 2013)

Your index page shows "Web Hosting" as the logo.

Other than that it looks alright, Themeforest by any chance?


----------



## clarity (Sep 13, 2013)

The right arrow on the slider is facing the wrong direction.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 13, 2013)

Your "Why us?" section is a little lacking. You might want to beef it up a bit:



> Why to choose SonWebHost? We deliver excellent products and services.


Also, you will probably want to link to your TOS and AUP in the footer of the site. Those are usually the two first places I go when reviewing a new host.

At the top left there is today's date for some reason. What is it meant to show (your timezone, UTC or something, or the sorts)?

There is also next to no mention of your company name. The only places I have seen them on a quick read through are right in the footer and in one of the side panels. You also have a very long title with SonWebHost appended to a string of all the services your provide.


----------



## abyssis (Sep 13, 2013)

Your list of keywords is insane


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lack of favicon makes the me cry.

Inconsistent capitalization - e.g., "Easy to use Website Builder".  Several places like that.

I have no idea what "get a free Wordpress offer" means.

"It's easy to start your own business in the booming Internet market"  :lol:

"Why to choose SonWebHost? We deliver excellent products and services." - and that's the whole answer.  that whole box is kind of pointless.

Hopefully you've improved your service since 2012.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Please don't use flash.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 13, 2013)

abyssis said:


> Your list of keywords is insane


Holy smokes, you're right!



> <meta name="keywords" content="webhosting,shared hosting,reseller hosting,vps,vps servers,dedicated servers,vps,reseller hosting,webhosting,dedicated servers,vps servers,shared hosting,cheap dedicated servers,dedicated server hosting,virtual dedicated servers,shared web hosting,reseller hosting reviews,reseller web hosting,unlimited reseller hosting,dedicated server,virtual dedicated server hosting,best reseller hosting,windows dedicated servers,windows reseller hosting,cheap dedicated server,virtual dedicated server,managed dedicated server,best shared hosting,web hosting,vps server,linux dedicated server,cheap reseller hosting,dedicated servers hosting,vps server hosting,dedicated hosting,what are dedicated servers,dedicated virtual server,windows dedicated server,best dedicated server hosting,dedicated game servers,linux dedicated servers,windows vps,dedicated virtual server hosting,cpanel reseller hosting,free reseller hosting,dedicated hosting server,managed dedicated servers,vps hosting,hosting dedicated server,windows dedicated server hosting,vps windows server,unmetered dedicated server,what is reseller hosting,managed dedicated server hosting,dedicated linux server,free web hosting,dedicated server reviews,windows vps server,linux dedicated server hosting,best web hosting,dedicated web server,top reseller hosting,master reseller hosting,cheap reseller web hosting,web hosting reviews,virtual server hosting,website hosting,server hosting,dedicated managed server,dedicated server reseller,what is a dedicated server,web hosting companies,web hosting services,dedicated web hosting,dedicated server web hosting,dedicated host server,free website hosting,best dedicated servers,minecraft dedicated server,dedicated email server,unmanaged dedicated server,virtual private server,cheap hosting,top web hosting,cheap web hosting,hosting services,dedicated hosting server web,virtual hosting,dedicated server colocation,cheapest web hosting,free vps server,cloud hosting,web hosting dedicated servers,reseller shared hosting,dedicated windows server hosting,free vps,unmetered dedicated servers,domain hosting,virtual private server hosting,web site hosting,dedicated server host,cheapest dedicated server,hosting dedicated servers,best hosting,cheap dedicated server hosting,virtual server,web host,cheap vps server,dedicated web servers,dedicated web server hosting,dedicated managed servers,cpanel dedicated server,email hosting,dedicated hosting servers,affordable web hosting,best vps,windows hosting,best website hosting,best dedicated server,cheap vps hosting,virtual private servers,hosting companies,web hosting sites,dedicated server rental,best web host,web server hosting,windows vps hosting,what is web hosting,reseller hosting plans,dedicated windows server,,hosting reviews,dedicated hosting server uk,web hosting review,windows web hosting,web hosting reseller,web hosts,shared reseller hosting,best reseller web hosting,minecraft dedicated server hosting,web hosting providers,dedicated minecraft server,web hosting provider,web hosting service,dedicated server unmetered,small business web hosting,minecraft server hosting,blog hosting,low cost dedicated server,xen vps,reliable web hosting,domain names,top 10 web hosting,managed hosting,website hosting services,cheap vps,business web hosting,best web hosts,hosting company,dedicated server hosts,cpanel hosting,ecommerce hosting,forex vps,low cost web hosting,buy dedicated server,cheap website hosting,website host,dedicated servers cheap,hosting sites,virtual servers,vsp,linux vps,php hosting,web hosting comparison,free hosting,web hosting company,web page hosting,what is a vps,best vps hosting,linux hosting,linux vps hosting,ecommerce web hosting,ree domain hosting,fully managed dedicated servers,vps airport,dedicated linux server hosting,best hosting companies,windows server hosting,professional web hosting,hosting a website,affordable hosting,cpanel vps,resell web hosting,managed vps,cheap windows vps,vps web hosting,unlimited hosting,cheap webhosting,cheap shared hosting,low cost hosting,dedicated server sql,unlimited web hosting,free server hosting,cpanel web hosting,cheap vps servers,best webhosting,hosting providers,webhost,cheapest hosting,free dedicated server,eb hosting packages,inexpensive web hosting,joomla hosting,budget web hosting,free webhosting,hosting review,cheapest dedicated servers,hosting service,adult web hosting,dedicated server provider,domain name hosting,exchange hosting,affordable dedicated server,dedicated,free web hosting sites,minecraft dedicated servers,game servers,free web host,dedicated server hosting cheap,buy vps,web hosting dedicated server,hosting reseller,managed servers,business hosting,linux web hosting,dedicated game server,hosting,linux server hosting,video hosting,free vps hosting,dns hosting,web server,top web hosting companies,drupal hosting,web hosting plans,cheapest vps,seo hosting,web reseller hosting,host website,resell hosting,hosting website,site hosting,compare web hosting,domain,cheap servers,hosting provider,windows shared hosting,magento hosting,dedicated servers windows,top hosting,resell dedicated servers,what is a virtual server,managed vps hosting,hosting plans,vps hosting reviews,vps host,web hosting free,rent dedicated server,vps reviews,linux dedicated server web hosting,cheap dedicated hosting server,dedicated server cheap,hosting websites,internet hosting,best web hosting service,file hosting,fast web hosting,best free web hosting,what is vps,reseller hosting services,windows virtual server,dedicated server web,ubuntu vps,reseller,what is vps hosting,low cost dedicated servers,cloud server hosting,host,domain host,sharepoint hosting,,freebsd dedicated server,best servers,joomla web hosting,cheap domain hosting,,server,virtual machine,php web hosting,webhosts,free web hosting no ads,free php hosting,free website,domains,reliable hosting,web hosting site,asp hosting,ix webhosting,web hosting server,reseller web hosting reviews,dedicated server review,virtuozzo,web hosting cheap,hosting packages,unmetered vps,hosting server,what is shared hosting,email hosting services,servers,hosting servers,website hosts,web space,vpn,vps hosting comparison,cheap domain names,linux shared hosting,small business hosting,best web hosting sites,irtual dedicated hosting,unmanaged dedicated servers,cloud computing,ftp hosting,cloud,host dedicated server,reseller web host,us dedicated server,webspace,cheap server,linux reseller hosting,website hosting reviews,dedicated server solution,game server hosting,windows virtual private server,website hosting free,web design and hosting,cheap dedicated hosting,webmail hosting,how to host a website,cloud vps,reselling web hosting,hosting solutions,domain name,top 10 dedicated server hosting,dedicated server bandwidth,virtual pc,green hosting,vps windows,free hosting sites,webhosting talk,personal web hosting,minecraft vps,web hosting forum,managed server hosting,free virtual private server,dedicated rental server,fast dedicated server,cloud server,vds,linux virtual server,virtual private hosting,java hosting,hosted server,unlimited domain hosting,dedicated server windows,top hosting companies,resellers,dedicated ip,omain registration,vpn hosting,custom dedicated server,domain and hosting,gator hosting,cloud vps hosting,dedicated server unlimited bandwidth,image hosting,exchange server hosting,managed dedicated hosting,minecraft server,unmanaged vps,web servers,web hosting best,domain reseller,hosting site,domain web hosting,top free web hosting,cost dedicated low server,vps windows hosting,virtual machine hosting,vps reseller,managed server,vps linux,free vps trial,offshore dedicated server,dedicated game server hosting,microsoft web hosting,webserver,reseller website hosting,xen vps hosting,coldfusion hosting,sql server hosting,vps hosting cheap,dedicated windows hosting,web host reviews,net hosting,best web hosting companies,dedicated server us,adult hosting,host a website,,free dedicated server hosting,webhostingpad,microsoft hosting,dedicated servers reseller,rent a server,java web hosting,cheap linux vps,vps providers,top 10 hosting,virtual web hosting,server rental,web hosting domain,cpanel dedicated servers,cheap website,dedicated server uk,dedicated hosting services,hosting vps,web hosting prices,,reseller web hosting plans,ood web hosting,chicago vps,best dedicated hosting,reseller hosting accounts,offshore hosting,dedicated host,django hosting,vps cheap,virtual server host,best host,svn hosting,reselling hosting,free windows vps,forum hosting,web host reseller,freebsd vps,free web space,tomcat hosting,virtual host,web hosting business,reseller hosting business,secure web hosting,web hosting deals,dedicated server usa,reseller cpanel hosting,web hosting unlimited,what is website hosting,free cpanel hosting,cpanel vps hosting,unlimited reseller web hosting,database hosting,host server,web domain hosting,resellers hosting,dedicated server managed,best web hosting company,game server,cheap host,free host,offshore vps,server host,free hosting website,reseller dedicated hosting,free dedicated servers,mail hosting,vps free,centos vps,vps trial,web hosting usa,dedicated server linux,vps hosts,free website host,virtual network,reseller program,dedicate server,cheap web host,free website hosting and domain,best cheap web hosting,application hosting,uk dedicated server,dedicated managed hosting,what is a vps server,dedicated linux servers,managed web hosting,shared hosting provider,affordable reseller web hosting,xen hosting,kvm vps,vds hosting,,discount hosting,vps key,domain name reseller,,debian vps,dedicated hosting service,cloud reseller hosting,free web hosts,green web hosting,reseller hosting package,dedicated server europe,web hosting software,vps control panel,discount web hosting,budget vps,blue hosting,custom dedicated servers,virtual hosting server,hat is hosting,reseller hosting provider,dedicated hosting server virtual,buy hosting,rent server,business website hosting,cheapest website hosting,hosting web,dedicated virtual servers,web hosting solutions,linux virtual server hosting,cheap windows vps hosting,vps xen,vps service,cheapest reseller hosting,uk dedicated servers,hosting web site,hosted servers,best vps host,dedicated server services,cheap vps windows,dedicated hosting managed,vps gratis,low cost vps,vps hosting windows,dedicated servers web,reseller hosting packages,small web hosting,voip reseller,sql hosting,web hosting and design,vps free trial,asp web hosting,dedicated reseller hosting,reseller hosting service,windows vps cheap,forex vps hosting,domain and web hosting,,vps cpanel,openvz vps,free unlimited web hosting,website hosting companies,ffmpeg hosting,dotnetnuke hosting,unmanaged vps hosting,alpha reseller hosting,python hosting,web hosting india,linux virtual private server,dedicated minecraft servers,email domain hosting,hosting uk,thrust vps,reseller hosting plan,online hosting,windows reseller web hosting,dedicated vps,,web hosting price,online dedicated server,web hosting servers,reseller hosting cpanel,webhosting reviews,web hosting plan,windows virtual server hosting,best hosting company,free virtual server,website providers,reseller web hosting plan,reseller hosting program,,semi dedicated servervps unlimited bandwidth,,semi dedicated hosting,affordable reseller hosting,hosting your own website,web hosting dedicated,dedicated server buy,domain hosting services,vserver,server vps,what is dedicated server,multiple domain web hosting,vps reseller hosting,uk web hosting,web hosting vps,vps forex,cheapest vps hosting,what is shared web hosting,reseller domain hosting,web hosting uk,reseller host,business reseller hosting,web hosting reseller plans,dedicated hosting solutions,reseller webhosting,best hosting reseller,hosting comparison,hosting cheap,coldfusion reseller hosting,budget hosting,vps hosting cpanel,game hosting,,dedicated servers unmetered,,hosting windows,buy web hosting,websitehosting,gmod dedicated server,dedicated server cpanel,dedicated ip hosting,the planet hosting,reseller hosting bend oregon,hosting virtual server,mt4 vps,vps review,windows 2003 vps,dedicated hosting reviews,web hosting templates,vps cloud,whm reseller hosting,jsp hosting,quality web hosting,microsoft dedicated server,hosting domain,vps usa,dedicated server rentals,web hosting package,free trial vps,dedicated web host,best vps provider,dedicated hosting linux,cheap hosting web,unix hosting,super alpha reseller hosting,domain name web hosting,hosting dedicated,web hosting and domain,resellers web hosting,hosting reseller plans,uk hosting,virtual servers hosting,web hostings,top vps hosting,reseller web hosting review,dedicated server solutions,,dedicated linux hosting,vps provider,host web,,hosting server virtual,free linux vps,offshore web hosting,web design hosting,hosting gratis,cheap virtual private server,hosting cpanel,web hosting resellers,reseller hosting account,window reseller hosting,reseller hosting company,hosting reseller uk web,dedicated server hosting uk,dedicated hosting web,hosting free,top 10 web hosting companies,web hosting solution,reseller email hosting,uk vps,webhosting reseller,web hosting cost,reseller hosting unlimited,cheapest windows vps,reseller hosting review,what is reseller web hosting,dedicated server paypal,dedicated host servers,online web hosting,plesk vps,,html hosting,reliable dedicated servers,vps hosting review,dedicated server rent,vps comparison,cpanel reseller,windows 2008 vps,what is webhosting,best windows vps,unlimited bandwidth vps,dedicated server hosting comparison,web hosting linux,,dedicated server dedicated hosting,reseller hosting cheap,virtual windows server,offshore dedicated servers,hosting plan,hosting coupons,prestashop hosting,web hosting email,vps with cpanel,windows virtual servers,cheapest webhosting,internet web hosting,,hosting reseller uk,free virtual server hosting,hosting managed server,webhosting pad,server dedicated,virtual web server,hosting account,net web hosting,best web hosting reseller,web hosting joomla,web hosting space,hosting package,trial vps,plesk dedicated server,hosting server uk,email web hosting,root server,webhosting sitesreseller hosting windows,steam dedicated server,vps vs dedicated,hosting and domain,web hosting reseller programs,hosting forum,dedicated server hosting review,web hosters,dedicated hosting solution,hosting reseller program,websites hosting,dedicated servers uk,dedicated uk server,unlimited bandwidth hosting,reseller club,dedicated hosting uk,minecraft vps hosting,review web host,unlimited webhosting,virtual private server web hosting,net reseller hosting,vps web host,hosting email,web hosting reseller program,linux virtual servers,top vps,seo reseller plans,fast hosting,reseller account hosting,shared hosting reviews,dedicated server hosting linux,reseller hosting linux,web space hosting,email hosting reseller,dedicated website hosting,linux reseller web hosting,host reseller,servers hosting,top webhosting,compare hosting,vps linux hosting,hosting linux,web hosting canada,plesk reseller hosting,reseller hosting unlimited domain,reseller hosting india,hostin,web page host,windows reseller,,eseller dedicated server,hosting templates,shared server hosting,master reseller,t35 hosting,server web hosting,,web hosting reseller account,reseller vps,dedicated server virtual,web hosting domains,offshore reseller hosting,hosting unlimited,photon vps,reseller windows hosting,server dedicated hosting,hosting space,top dedicated server,hosting reseller account,windows hosting reseller,dedicated server plesk," />


----------



## texteditor (Sep 13, 2013)

Sonwebhost, how much for your SEO services?


----------



## texteditor (Sep 13, 2013)

> <meta name="keywords" content="forex vps hosting, forex vps, vps forex" />


Almost as funny as Dewlance offering it


----------



## Jade (Sep 13, 2013)

You're not joking haha, that is an extreme amount of keywords


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 13, 2013)

Novacha said:


> Your "Why us?" section is a little lacking. You might want to beef it up a bit:
> 
> Also, you will probably want to link to your TOS and AUP in the footer of the site. Those are usually the two first places I go when reviewing a new host.


Especially when you put "adult web hosting" in the keywords.  Does the Son really host adult web pages?

There is a TOS link on some pages but it's broken.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the help I changed what I could and yes my service is much better now I actually am able to provide the VPS servers from within whmcs with instant setup also a Solusvm panel for clients. I am using real web-hosting servers nodes

.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 13, 2013)

So... are we taking bets on this one, or what?


----------



## Tux (Sep 13, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> So... are we taking bets on this one, or what?


Yes. Make sure to bring a few shots too.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 13, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Thanks for the help I changed what I could and yes my service is much better now I actually am able to provide the VPS servers from within whmcs with instant setup also a Solusvm panel for clients. I am using real web-hosting servers.


You changed hardly anything. The top logo still says WEBHOSTING, there are no links in the footer to the TOS and AUP, the arrow on the slider is still the wrong way around, and there is still the ambiguous wordpress text on on of the slider panels. Your list of keywords is also still there with a lot of inaccuracies. Would you mind pointing me towards your "free web hosting" or where you are listed as a "top 10 dedicated server" host?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 13, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## shovenose (Sep 13, 2013)

You want an honest review? it's way, way worse than mine.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 13, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You want an honest review? it's way, way worse than mine.


Are you sure about that?  :unsure:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 14, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You want an honest review? it's way, way worse than mine.


Well, if we are going to be honest;  you could stand to learn a few things from how this kid tends not to overreact to criticism by trying to shout down naysayers.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 14, 2013)

Let's keep it civil folks. Give him credit for asking and be kind.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 14, 2013)

> You changed hardly anything. The top logo still says WEBHOSTING, there are no links in the footer to the TOS and AUP, the arrow on the slider is still the wrong way around, and there is still the ambiguous wordpress text on on of the slider panels. Your list of keywords is also still there with a lot of inaccuracies. Would you mind pointing me towards your "free web hosting" or where you are listed as a "top 10 dedicated server" host?


The top logo I want to remain saying WEBHOSTING (h1 header) if I use a logo it would be a photo search robots don't see photos and that is where I use h1 header, all the links work in the footer that say terms of service, the arrow is pointing the right direction a the slider goes right to left, everywhere on the net I see the word wordpress it looks like that on my site (WordPress) not sure what I would change it to, keywords are read by robots not humans no need to edit any more (I did remove the (adult sites hosting) as Sonwebhost dose not host pron, as far as pointing you towards free web hosting, again that is in the keywords so if someone was searching for say free webhosting they would get to Sonwebhost right, now when they get there and you say bought one plan and I give you a discount of 50% would not the other 50% be free, ok as far as being listed in the top 10 dedicated server host, that is in the keywords so you don't actual see that statement but I feel as thought I am in the top ten in my country: Look at this link: http://www.search.ask.com/web?l=dis&o=100000031cr&qsrc=2869&q=dedicated+servers+barbados&gct=kwd or this one https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=barbados+dedicated+server+hosting&start=10

Some mention of my company being in the top ten I feel that way....


----------



## Novacha (Sep 14, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> The top logo I want to remain saying WEBHOSTING (h1 header) if I use a logo it would be a photo search robots don't see photos and that is where I use h1 header, all the links work in the footer that say terms of service, the arrow is pointing the right direction a the slider goes right to left, everywhere on the net I see the word wordpress it looks like that on my site (WordPress) not sure what I would change it to, keywords are read by robots not humans no need to edit any more (I did remove the (adult sites hosting) as Sonwebhost dose not host pron, as far as pointing you towards free web hosting, again that is in the keywords so if someone was searching for say free webhosting they would get to Sonwebhost right, now when they get there and you say bought one plan and I give you a discount of 50% would not the other 50% be free, ok as far as being listed in the top 10 dedicated server host, that is in the keywords so you don't actual see that statement but I feel as thought I am in the top ten in my country: Look at this link: http://www.search.ask.com/web?l=dis&o=100000031cr&qsrc=2869&q=dedicated+servers+barbados&gct=kwd or this one https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=barbados+dedicated+server+hosting&start=10
> 
> Some mention of my company being in the top ten I feel that way....


You could change the header to the name of your company, since that is probably what you want to be indexed by the search engines...

I have no clue what you mean when you are talking about wordpress. Could you elaborate on that a bit? Your excuse for providing free webhosting is pretty flimsy. It is still not free, whether you gave them a 50% discount or a 99% discount. Just because money is taken off what it's original perceived value was, does not mean that the product is now more free than before.

Top 10 usually refers to quality and customer satisfaction and not to search rankings on a couple of search engines. When you write top 10 hosts, it _usually_ means that a reviewer ranked you as their 10 ten hosts over a period of time or that you were voted by a community as a favourite.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 14, 2013)

> and there is still the ambiguous wordpress text on on of the slider


I am not sure what this is about 

I am keeping webhostng seams ok with me

I am not making excuses for free hosting as I said its in the keywords not on my site as an offer 

Top ten is in the keywords it is not a claim on my website here is an other link http://www.top10webhosting.com/content/sonwebhost-com-hosting-plan/

Some day you may see me on the top ten just maybe number one on of the ten. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 14, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> I am not sure what this is about
> 
> I am keeping webhostng seams ok with me
> 
> ...




What does that even mean?

Keywords are part of your site. Just because they are not visually available, does not mean that they do not contribute to your site, and the way it is indexed. You should only use keywords that are relevant to *your services*.* *Someone looking for free web hosting is not looking for paid web hosting, so your site will be of no benefit to them. So basically, *keywords are still part of your site*.  :angry:


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 14, 2013)

It means that if you buy a hosting plan you get a free WordPress website kindly don't be upset.

I changed it to free billing with re-seller offer 

You have a valid point, kindly indulge me on this issue, have you notice that it is possible while searing for free hosting you see an articular that says don't get free hosting and why not right, then you change your mind and decide to buy hosting which is safer, so you still have the option available at Sonwebhost.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 14, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> It means that if you buy a hosting plan you get a free WordPress website kindly don't be upset.
> 
> I changed it to free billing with re-seller offer
> 
> You have a valid point, kindly indulge me on this issue, have you notice that it is possible while searing for free hosting you see an articular that says don't get free hosting and why not right, then you change your mind and decide to buy hosting which is safer, so you still have the option available at Sonwebhost.


I believe I have said all that is to be said, and I will provider no further justification on my points since they are still valid. That being said, I appreciate your humility in taking advice in the best light and wish you all the best on your hosting career. 

I would still recommend you make the changes listed throughout this thread, as the opinions here are both from customers of other hosts and experienced providers.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 14, 2013)

Your keywords are doing a lot more harm than good with regards to 'SEO'


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 14, 2013)

I changed the webhosting to Sonwebhost on index page.

the keywords are shorten


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 14, 2013)

Please get out.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 14, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Please get out.


Why? His first ever thread that makes sense and is valid. This is a milestone so no need for that crap. Lets encourage more of the same.


----------



## hasel92 (Sep 26, 2013)

Meta keywords don't help your SEO. Google disclosed that. Keep it short and simple. Webhosting+vps+dedicated server.

I think you need to rephrase your title and meta description. No offense but it seems like one of those spammy links.

Title

Web Hosting Services Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting and Dedicated Servers SonWebHost

SonWebHost Official Website

Meta Description

Hosting Dedicated Servers VPS Servers Domain Names Reseller Hosting Shared Hosting Globaly.

Providing you with shared hosting, VPS & Dedicated servers.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 27, 2013)

hasel92 said:


> Meta keywords don't help your SEO. [...]


This is pretty much what I've been seeing through out my SEO endeavors and research, really all it does it make your site look like its trying too hard to get listed for things its not even providing. (if someone happens to view your code)


----------

